# Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

Miniteiche sind ja durchaus ein Reizvolles Thema - da hier in einem anderen Thema bereits über die Frostsicherheit diskutiert wird in Bezug auf Bottiche (Maurerkübel) hätt ich da mal ne allgemeine Frage zu:

Könnte man nicht auch zB. ein 200l Fass (ca. 1m hoch, Plaste) zB. für ne kleinere Seerose nutzen? Natürlich eingegraben - dann wäre es auch sicherer von wegen Frost und würde sich auch nicht zu sehr erwärmen ...


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo Joachim,

das kommt drauf an, wie tief es bei Dir durchfrieren kann und wie die Form ist. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die nach oben erweiterte Form von Maurerkübeln und Zinkwannen bei Eisbildung von Vorteil ist. Es kann dann nach oben weg.... 

Ansonsten - warum nicht?


----------



## Eugen (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo Joachim,

des tät scho gehn  

aber das Faß hat wohl nur ca. 50cm Durchmesser.
wär grad mal Platz für eine Mini, die dann aber höchstens 25-30 cm tief stehen darf.
Ein Mörtelkübel (90l ) wär da geeigneter.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Leuchtet ein ... 

Und ein oben aufgeschnittener IBC Container (600l oder 1000l) ?
Der ist etwa auch so tief, hätte aber eine größere "Öffnung" ...


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, was so ein IBC-Container kostet, aber gibt es nicht auch bei den kleinen Seerosen etwas, was Dir gefällt? Und dann stellt sich die Frage, ob man mit einer kleinen Teichschale nicht die Möglichkeit hat, das ganze etwas gefälliger zu arrangieren.

Ich habe in meiner Schale - irgendwo sind die Fotos auch versteckt - z. B. eine Froebelie. Die steht auf ca. 70 cm Tiefe jetzt schon über drei Jahre winters wie sommers, blüht wie blöd und läßt die Blüten auch bei schlechtem Wetter offen, was letzten Sommer (ich mein die Zeit zwischen Mai und September 2007) durchaus ein Gewinn war.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo Christine,

also da würd ich gern mal nen Foto von sehen  und was die IBC Container angeht, an sowas komm ich kostenlos  Und wenn, dann würd ich sowas auch immer einbuddeln und endsprechend kaschieren 

Wir haben ja auch 2 Teichschalen herumliegen, aber die sind im Vergleich zum Container recht flach und auch nur unwesentlich schöner ...


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo Joachim,

also erstmal muss ich korrigieren, die Seerose steht in 60 cm. Foto siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

Wenn Du den Container so günstig kriegst.... 

 Aber denk dran, ohne Stufen und Rand ist das eine Todesfalle für alles Kleinvieh, dass da reinfällt.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

 dein letzter Satz ist natürlich ein Argument - aber das wäre ja dann auch beim Mörtelkübel der Fall?!


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Stimmt - deshalb hab ich bei allen eingegrabenen Kübeln auch immer einen Ausstieg - meist mit ein paar alten Beton- oder Backsteinen - gebastelt. Die liegen dann meist so zwei, drei Zentimeter unter dem Wasserspiegel. Kleintier kann sich abdrücken, Frosch nutzt es gerne für ein Päuschen...


----------



## 62thomas (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Also Betonkübel sind sehr schlecht zu nutzen die sind nicht Bruch - Frostsicher.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

einfach nur mal so:

mörtelkübel/mörtelwannen
gibt es in rechteckig mit *65* oder *90* litern inhalt
und in rund mit *40*, *65*, *90* oder *120* litern


----------



## Plätscher (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo, 

ich hatte über mehr wie 10j einen Mörtelkübel als kontrolierter Überlauf in Betrieb. Das Teil machte überhaupt keine Probleme. Wichtig ist ihn auf ein Schotterfundament zu setzen und zwischen Kübel und Erdreich mit Kies aufzufüllen. Dann steht er schön stabil und hält.
Als Viecherausstieg habe ich einen knorrigen Ast reingelegt, wenn er bemoost ist sieht es sogar richtig gut aus.
Also keine Angst, einfach ausprobieren, wird bestimmt klasse.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Hallo Joachim,

was macht eigentlich Dein Mini-Teich-Projekt???

FOTOS??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Joachim (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: Welchen Behälter für einen Miniteich?*

Also ich sags mal so - ich hab quasi schon abgedrückt, auf Grund der ehlend lahmen Lichtgeschwindigkeit (das musste mal erwähnt werden), ist es noch auf dem weiten Weg zum Auge des geneigten Betrachters ... 

Kurz: Ich hab noch nicht angefangen damit


----------

